# Metadata Status "Has been Changed" Unable to change to "Up to Date"



## MrsNikon (Aug 26, 2012)

I have 37 images spread through my catalog of 2,109 images varying from .tif, .jpg, .nef and .rw2 that no matter what, always show in my Smart Collection (or Filter) for Metadata Status of "Has been changed".  I select them as a group and save or I select them individually and "save".  I close out of Lightroom right after making the "save metadata to file" and when I come back in to Lightroom, there they are the same 37.  Actually it was 36 and as of today a new image from this weekend has been added to the pile.  

I don't see anything common on any of these images.  

I checked the finder and some have an xmp sidecar file and some do not.  Some have an xmp side file in the finder and some say Sidecar Files "xmp" in the right panel of the Library Module and some do not.  Seems to be a mixture of everything.  As soon as I hit save and move off a filter or to another folder and come back to run the "Has been changed" filter, the images pop back into that status.  

My last trick to try was to update the metadata from the Library Module side panel where you can click on the ... and update from there.  I did that on all 37 images and it will stay updated until I of course, close out of Lightroom and come back.  The same 37 images are giving me a tough time.   I certainly don't want this collection growing.  Not too sure if there is a fix for this.

Maybe I will try converting to DNG in LR.

Thanks in advance for any advice on this problem.

Tammy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi MrsNikon.  We had an old bug that behaved like this.  I thought it had been fixed, but let's give the old solution a shot anyway.  Select the photos and put them in Quick Collection.  Select all and press Cmd-S to write to metadata, and then when it's finished, with them still selected, go to Metadata menu > Read Metadata from Files.  It used to work, so it's worth a go!


----------



## MrsNikon (Aug 26, 2012)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:

Victoria ... can you guess that your solution was a success?  :nod:

You are now officially the Queen-Empress of Lightroom!


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 27, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> We had an old bug that behaved like this.  I thought it had been fixed...



Funny you should mention it!  It has randomly cropped up again on my new catalog , but I just have not had the time, energy or patience to track it down any further.  It is very frustrating as I never write to my files.  My catalog contains my changes and my master files are pretty much untouched after import.  Is it something about the month of August?  That was when this last happened. :surprised:

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL!  Ok, I'll drop 'people' a line to let them know.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 27, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> LOL!  Ok, I'll drop 'people' a line to let them know.



You are a goddess, Victoria! :hail:  But I still think its something about the month of August.  Perhaps the routine in LR that checks/maintains the metadata status was developed in Europe and it takes the month of August off on holiday?  If  you do not believe me, see this thread started today:  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...-metadata-for-a-large-group-of-scanned-photos .

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooooh, I don't know about that!  I caught up with Ian Lyons, who reported it originally, and apparently it never went away completely.  At least the old fix still works.


----------



## MrsNikon (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you think it is overkill for me to have the xmp sidecar files?  I do backup my catalog but I figured I would be SOL if my main catalog became corrupted along with the backup.  I guess it doesn't hurt as long as space isn't an issue, which it is not.  Thanks!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2012)

Very little in backup land is overkill!  I keep versioned copies of the catalog, so I'm likely to have an older uncorrupted catalog on the rare occasions when it's likely to get corrupted (pretty rare these days), but if you don't mind XMP files around, I'd say keep them.  I've seen plenty of occasions when they've bailed people out, more often as a result of user error than corruption.


----------



## MrsNikon (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm on the same page Victoria.  That's a good idea about keeping versioned copies of the catalog.  Do you just change the file name with an annotation of the date you made the backup?  Thanks.

Tammy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2012)

LR's backup facility automatically puts them into dated/timed folders for me.


----------



## MrsNikon (Aug 29, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> LR's backup facility automatically puts them into dated/timed folders for me.



I have opened my backup file folder but never took note of the formatting.  Will take a look at that for sure.  Thank you!!


----------



## Inge The Winger (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, I can see this is a bit of an old thread, but I have the same problem, all the photo's that keep saying they're not up to date are jpg's and have Red Eye correction. After 'metadata reading from file' it's fixed and even the correction is still good. I hope this is helpful to someone...

Cheers! Inge


----------



## MrsNikon (Oct 8, 2013)

I have discovered 15 images with this issue this evening and the fix that Victoria posted still does the trick.  I do have 19 with a Metadata Statuf of "Changed" but they are all .mov files and I assume you cannot get them out of this state.  I have 1 .mov file that is "In Conflict" and I cannot seem to change its state.


----------



## CalvinHilton (Sep 27, 2016)

Had to use this fix today.  I was selecting 30 "Has been changed" Metadata Status from Grid view column, selecting all and then saving.  Photos would all disappear and "Has been changed" count would go to 0.  Without me doing ANYTHING, count would go back to 30 and photos would reappear.  LR version is CC 2015.6.1.


----------



## Samoreen (Sep 28, 2016)

Inge The Winger said:


> Hi, I can see this is a bit of an old thread, but I have the same problem, all the photo's that keep saying they're not up to date are jpg's and have Red Eye correction. After 'metadata reading from file' it's fixed and even the correction is still good. I hope this is helpful to someone...



Correct. This is the only way to fix this long lasting bug. When using the Ctrl-S / "Save Metadata to File" command, the metadata are *always correctly written* to the file. Then, for some unknown reason, LR thinks that they are not up-to-date. This can happen after a few days or after a few seconds. I guess that the metadata time stamp in the catalog and the metadata time stamp in the file become different for some (wrong) reason. So "Read Metadata from File" is the correct way to re-synchronize both time stamps *without losing settings* and to get rid of the "Has been changed" tag. Well, at least for a while...

This bug is present since the very first versions of LR.


----------

